# Differences between Audi Q4 E-Tron and VW ID.4



## Maribo (Dec 7, 2015)

I wonder what they will be, given that both vehicles will be on the MEB platform. Might the Audi be quieter? What typically is the difference between similar VWs and Audis? Also, given that the 2019 E-tron starts at $72K, and the Q4 E-tron is said to start at $45K or so, how can the Q4 be as good, especially in terms of build quality and quietness?


----------

